# .Battle of Shewan



## Teufel (Aug 8, 2017)

On August 8th, 2008 a small group of Marines from 1st Force Reconnaissance Company and Golf 2/7 were attacked by a numerically superior Taliban force in the town of Shewan. 8 hours later, after countless acts of extraordinary heroism, the Taliban were routed, leaving behind expended shell casings, discarded magazines, and the broken bodies of their fallen comrades. Today we remember the humble courage of these Marines who fought against all odds to achieve an impossible victory against a capable and fanatic enemy.  Semper Fidelis Marines.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 8, 2017)

Semper Fi


----------



## Gunz (Aug 8, 2017)

Bravo Zulu.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 8, 2017)

Well done, Marines.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2017)

I remember you posting about this battle last year, sir. A long, tough eight hour fight indeed. Hand salute to you and your Recon Marines and the men of G 2/7.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 10, 2017)

Damnit, Jerry Nunez just walked in yesterday afternoon from his trip too. You guys are some of my hero's sir.


----------

